# JConsole zeigt keine lokalen JVM Prozesse mehr an



## Thomas Darimont (7. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

sollte das bei euch mal der Fall sein habt ihr sehr wahrscheinlich euer Temp Verzeichnis leer gemacht, dort werden beim JVM Start die Prozess-Informationen hingeschrieben.
In meinem Fall wäre dass unter:

```
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Thomas.Darimont\Lokale Einstellungen\Temp\hsperfdata_Thomas.Darmont
```
Also in eurem Temp Verzeichnis muss ein Ordner namens hsperfdata_%USERNAME% existieren fehlt dieser zeigt weder jps noch die JConsole irgendwelche lokalen Java Prozesse an. Wenn er fehlt einfach selbst anlegen, schon ist das Problem erledigt.

Gruß Tom


----------

